# Warum gehts nicht?



## kluckyy (9. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
wer ne ahnung , wann die email so ca ankommt? habe jetzt von mehreren ne rolle bekommen , aber es kommt einfach nix im postfach an. Man braucht Charakternamen, Email, Name oder? wäre nett, wenn mir wer helfen könnte! danke!


----------



## MushaX (9. März 2012)

Hey,

ist bei mir auch so. Warte auch schon über eine Stunde.


----------



## kluckyy (9. März 2012)

Ich warte seit gestern Mittag!


----------



## Kalesia (9. März 2012)

werden nur 1mal täglich verschickt!

nach einer Überprüfung

Dauer: bis zu 48 Stunden!


----------



## Leuchtturm (9. März 2012)

Schickt mir mal per PM euren Server und den Charnamen alternativ eure Account Email Adresse dann versuche ich es einmal euch einzuladen


----------



## Saji (9. März 2012)

Schaut auch mal in eurer Accountverwaltung rein. Es gibt Fälle in denen die Betroffenen keine Mail bekamen, die Einladung wohl aber im Account zu sehen war.


----------



## Kalisto123 (9. März 2012)

kluckyy schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wer ne ahnung , wann die email so ca ankommt? habe jetzt von mehreren ne rolle bekommen , aber es kommt einfach nix im postfach an. Man braucht Charakternamen, Email, Name oder? wäre nett, wenn mir wer helfen könnte! danke!


Ja man sollte doch ab und zu mal die FAQ vom Anbieter lesen, die machen sich doch extra die Mühe eine zu schreiben ^^ Hier mal einen auszug:


*Warum hat mein Freund die Rolle der Auferstehung nicht bekommen?
*Die Rolle der Auferstehung wird einmal am Tag an Spieler verschickt, die dazu berechtigt sind. Es kann daher bis zu 48 Stunden dauern.


----------



## DerFisch85 (9. März 2012)

Zum einen sollte man wirklich immer mal wieder in der Accountverwaltung nachsehen, ich bekam auch keine eMail. Dazu kommt, dass es im Moment wohl Probleme beim Verschicken/Empfangen gibt...

"Da gibt es leider momentan Probleme. Genaueres kann ich dir derzeit noch nicht sagen. Es kann aber generell bis zu 48 Stunden dauern, bis die Einladung verschickt wird. Ich hoffe, dass wir diesbezüglich bald Neuigkeiten für euch haben."

Quelle: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3430036807?page=3#57


----------

